# Cable question



## SWDweller (Dec 9, 2020)

You show the connector and ask questions about the cable. Given the size of the pins I would say it is an audio cable. Also could be low voltage control for anything. Center is probably ground. Need to match the pins and spacing along with the thread pattern.


----------



## Almost Retired (Sep 14, 2021)

it appears damaged. did you want to keep it ?


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

I've hooked up hundreds of control cable sockets like that on portable equipment. 

Sometimes 2 pin, sometimes 25 pin and everything in between.


----------



## user37373 (Dec 18, 2021)

SWDweller said:


> You show the connector and ask questions about the cable. Given the size of the pins I would say it is an audio cable. Also could be low voltage control for anything. Center is probably ground. Need to match the pins and spacing along with the thread pattern.


It’s a cable connecting the display of an analytical lab scale to the main body. Here is some photos of the actual cable that i need to find but can’t seem to (the cable pins are damaged as you can see).


----------



## user37373 (Dec 18, 2021)

micromind said:


> I've hooked up hundreds of control cable sockets like that on portable equipment.
> 
> Sometimes 2 pin, sometimes 25 pin and everything in between.


Yeah it’s an analytical lab scale but the cable is messed up and trying to find a replacement. I was thinking it might be an m8 8 pin cable? This is the cable itself (the pins damaged as you can see).


----------



## user37373 (Dec 18, 2021)

Almost Retired said:


> it appears damaged. did you want to keep it ?


Thanks for the reply. It’s on the body of an analytical scale so i don’t have much choice of removing it. I thought it was just the cable (attached some photos in my above post), but now that you mentioned the plug in port itself is messed up i am not sure. Does it (the port) look damaged or just roughed up but possibly still able to plug it in? I don’t know much about these connections.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

user37373 said:


> Thanks for the reply. It’s on the body of an analytical scale so i don’t have much choice of removing it. I thought it was just the cable (attached some photos in my above post), but now that you mentioned the plug in port itself is messed up i am not sure. Does it (the port) look damaged or just roughed up but possibly still able to plug it in? I don’t know much about these connections.


you try contacting the manufacture?


----------



## user37373 (Dec 18, 2021)

Majewski said:


> you try contacting the manufacture?


Yep, they said they don’t have it in stock, no idea when they would, so pretty much have to figure it out myself.


----------



## SWDweller (Dec 9, 2020)

The MFG does not make the cord they buy it. Put on your sleuthing sneakers and find the maker of the cable. Short of that you will need the pin out connections on both ends and the wire size.
It will not be fun making a cord up. 
Surely you have more than one source for lab equipment.


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

Molex makes stuff like this, if they don't have the specific cable, they might have a similar receptacle and plug that'll fit. 

It'll be somewhat of bear to do but you can very likely ohm out the cable colors with the remaining pins and replace the plug. 

The field terminated ends will need the wires soldered onto the pins.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

user37373 said:


> Yep, they said they don’t have it in stock, no idea when they would, so pretty much have to figure it out myself.


you couldve given all the facts in the first place lol.


----------



## Kinja (Sep 26, 2020)

Hirose is a big brand for connectors in that style, worth having a look.


----------



## user37373 (Dec 18, 2021)

Majewski said:


> you couldve given all the facts in the first place lol.


Apologies, should have.


----------



## user37373 (Dec 18, 2021)

Kinja said:


> Hirose is a big brand for connectors in that style, worth having a look.


Thanks! Looks like they make a bunch of m8 ones, difficult part seems to be finding a male-male m8 8 pin specifically. It looks like no one has that listed anywhere online which is weird.


----------



## user37373 (Dec 18, 2021)

micromind said:


> Molex makes stuff like this, if they don't have the specific cable, they might have a similar receptacle and plug that'll fit.
> 
> It'll be somewhat of bear to do but you can very likely ohm out the cable colors with the remaining pins and replace the plug.
> 
> The field terminated ends will need the wires soldered onto the pins.


Thanks! Yeah i was trying to avoid having to make it but may have to lol.


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

user37373 said:


> Thanks! Yeah i was trying to avoid having to make it but may have to lol.


Agree, factory is almost always better but sometimes ya gotta do what ya gotta do.........


----------



## just the cowboy (Sep 4, 2013)

I'm thinking it is m12 8 pin. Get a m12 8 pin male to female and add this adapter.









L-com Shielded M12 8 Pin A-code Male to Female Adapter - Panel Mountable


M12 to M8 Adapter | 8 Pin to 8 Pin | Male to Female | A-Coded | IP67 | Analog Sensor Applications




www.showmecables.com


----------



## user37373 (Dec 18, 2021)

just the cowboy said:


> I'm thinking it is m12 8 pin. Get a m12 8 pin male to female and add this adapter.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


great idea, thanks!


----------



## BillyMac59 (Sep 12, 2019)

From the code number on the cable, try sourcing thr "ifm" , "efector" or "banner" . As noted in earlier posts, a lot of manufacturers buy their cables from suppliers as mentioned and slap their name on it.


----------



## paulengr (Oct 8, 2017)

ValeoBill said:


> From the code number on the cable, try sourcing thr "ifm" , "efector" or "banner" . As noted in earlier posts, a lot of manufacturers buy their cables from suppliers as mentioned and slap their name on it.


They also rotate the location of the key. Not quite all are interchangeable.

Banner isn’t known for cables. They are just popular for certain sensors. IFM is the king of inductive proximity. They are just sourcing someone else’s cables though they keep good inventory and they are reasonable.

Turk specializes just in cables and is considerably more expensive but they have “everything”.


----------

